

Ember.js 1.1.0 released - ewang1
http://emberjs.com/builds/#/tagged

======
ewang1
Changes in v1.1.0:
[https://github.com/emberjs/ember.js/blob/98541e0042f2064113a...](https://github.com/emberjs/ember.js/blob/98541e0042f2064113aabb1325e995adf89245d6/CHANGELOG)

